# chargriller mod



## smokeifuhavem (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey gang a few days ago i saw a mod for a chargriller where they flipped the charcoal pan upside down and uses it as a tuning plate as wellas a baffle to block flame from firebox. It also had about 2 inch by ? slots cut in it as wellas holes drilled in the far end under stack. Does this work? And can you help find link for mod? Thanks


----------



## falconrod (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in the same situation as you with the CG-SFB and haven't made any Mods yet 'cuz it's in winter storage. But come Spring, knowing that I have to balance the heat in the cooking chamber, I'll let the two grate level thermometers installed first, the extension of the stack on the inside to grate level with flex hose second, tell me how best to create a good balance. All the components that make up our Smokers come from separate production lines and the fit from one Smoker to the next could be completely different. So different that I doubt that there is a "standard fix", but more so a standard idea with variations to suit each individual smoker. I'll start by bringing my smoker up to a consistent temp and record the difference between the two therms. Start drilling some equally spaced holes across the baffle/tuning plate and wait 15/20 minutes for the temp to stabilize and decide how many more holes to drill based on the modification of what I just did, and go from there. We have the same Smoker but I doubt we can do identical mods to fix the flaw, though the way to fix it is the same...Good luck...

BTW, I'll leave the stack wide open and the firebox half closed and not change them during the testing...


----------



## rickw (Dec 29, 2009)

Is this the one.


----------



## olewarthog (Dec 29, 2009)

I use the inverted ash tray as a baffle in my CG, but have not found the need to cut or drill it. However, your cooking conditions may vary from mine, so what works for me may not work for you. However, you may want to give my method below a try before you cut or drill.

I take the cooking grates that came with the SFB & place in the bottom of the main chamber. When you set the inverted ash tray on top of theses grates, you can cover the SFB opening completely. If I push the tray flush & cover the opening, the stack side of the MC will run from 15*-20* hotter than the SFB side. There is an inch or so gap between the edge of the ash tray & the front & back walls of the MC that allows heat & smoke to rise thru the middle of the MC.  By sliding the tray away from the SFB opening slightly, I can tune the temp difference from end to end to within 5*-10*.  

With the setup, I can slide the tray further away from the opening & create a hot zone on the SFB side when I want to. I often use  this for crisping the skin on BBCs & wings or glazing sauce on ribs, & so forth.


----------



## st barnard (Dec 29, 2009)

Good idea olewarthog.  I raised my inverted ash tray with the side hangers until it was just high enough to cover the sfb opening,  and had good results with my first smoke.  Your way would get rid of the side hangers,  and also the little sway that my ash tray had if you bumped the grill.  Learn something new here everyday!  :^)


----------



## smokeifuhavem (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, that's it . Thanks guys, I've look all over for that since the other night. Olewarthog I'll try your way first, makes sense I think? Still new to this but lovin' it more every day. This forum rocks!!!!


----------



## falconrod (Dec 30, 2009)

Great idea  olewarthog, and great link Rick.  A sealed lid and an additional damper looks like the way to go...


----------



## olewarthog (Dec 30, 2009)

One reason I don't want to cut or drill my ash tray is that I do as much indirect grilling on my CG as I do low-n-slow. 

My adjustment tool is an old extra long screwdriver. If I am getting too much temp difference from side to side, I use the screwdriver to nudge the tray one way or the other. It is really amazing how much difference just a half inch will make. I also cover the outside of the tray with foil for easy cleanup.

All that being said, what works for me may not work for everyone.


----------



## funmerlin (Dec 30, 2009)

I also haven't had the need to do any drilling.  Flip the pan upside down, slide it towards the side smoker, and slightly raise the end near the smokestack to encourage smoke to travel upwards.  I've covered the whole pan in foil for easy cleanup, and added little aluminum foil to cover the gap between the pan and the hole for the side smoker. 

With that setup, the temperature is always within 5 or 10 degrees of 225 at either end of the grill.   (unless I get crazy wind in just the right direction).

I also bought some aluminum dryer vent material and added the smokestack extension down towards the grate, which seems to help keep the heat from going out the top.

Also I've found that if I want hotter than 250 I have to point a desk fan at the intake vent.  That came in handy for smoking turkey ;-)


----------

